

Attention Developers: Tag and Prioritize Bugs in under 10 Seconds with BugHerd - jasonmcalacanis
http://launch.is/blog/attention-developers-tag-and-prioritize-bugs-in-under-10-sec.html

======
geoffclapp
One of the nicest parts of this is the client focus - the idea that you can
send a build with BugHerd optimized in to make the issue easier to describe.
With the plethora of consumer apps, great idea, but also in enterprise
verticals like healthcare, where the users are experts, but not at
computers/browsers/technology. For that reason alone - awesome - this would
have saved us person-weeks of work, and even in some cases, plane tickets.

Good example from Launch Live Blog, here: [http://launch.is/blog/live-
blogging-500-startups-demo-day-au...](http://launch.is/blog/live-
blogging-500-startups-demo-day-aug-16-2011.html)

1:38pm: Same scenario of sending client the build, but BugHerd is installed.
The client clicks new issue, types in the name of problem rather than sending
email. BugHerd knows their browser, time they created the issue. BugHerd plays
nice with others, over 1,400 users.

1:37pm: Matt of BugHerd takes the stage and says he had difficulty
communicating with clients about bugs. Could spend hours trying to figure out
what client is talking about -- not time that you can bill.

------
toast76
Shameless 500startups plug:

500startups is having their demo day today including BugHerd.
<http://livestream.com/500startups>

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
there is no shame in trying to change the world by innovating!

------
hajrice
Love BugHerd. Been using it for my company now, love the fact that I can POINT
and tell what my developers should work on.

Good luck!

